# Wireless solo trabaja con live cd

## Tarko

Hola, te un inconveniente, cuando instalé gentoo desde el live cd lo primero que hacía era ejecutar net-setup wlan0 para tener mi conexión a internet, luego de entrar al chroot hice un emerge --sync y todo funcionaba bien, terminé de intalar todo (menos xorg y kde), entonces como dice el manual le di reboot y resulta que ahora no tengo conexión, pero si nuevamente coloco el livecd y hago net-setup wlan0 funciona bien. me he fijado en mi /etc/conf.d/net y /etc/resolv.conf tienen lo mismo que cuando funciona con el livecd. Espero que me puedan ayudar con esto. Gracias.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pueden ser muchas cosas pero para ir aislando el problema revisa si tu kernel tiene soporte para tu tarjeta supongo que se enganchará por dhcp y por tanto esto también tiene que estar activado en el kernel.

----------

## Tarko

yo compilé el kernel con genkernel all, además cuando hago modprobe rtl8187 y luego dmesg | grep rtl8187 me dice que el está registrado. Claro, cuando arranca el livecd se activa el dhcp, y como expliqué yo hago net-setup por que tengo ip estática.

----------

## esteban_conde

Instala wireless-tools y postea el resultado de iwconfig sin parametros.

 *Quote:*   

> *  net-misc/dhcpcd
> 
>       Latest version available: 4.0.13
> 
>       Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]
> ...

 De paso mira si tienes ese paquete instalado pues es fácil que te haga falta.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Seria necesario que nos facilitaras el dispositivo wireless, lo puedes hacer con:

```

lspci | grep Wireless

```

Sabiendo esto podremos darte respuestas más acertadas.

Edito:

Por lo que veo (y leyendo bien el post), se trata de una tarjeta wireless cuyo chipset es (Realtek 8187). Como dice nuestro amigo esteban_conde, lo primero que debes hacer es instalar el paquete "wireless-tools" y más tarde tratar de hacer un iwconfig "tal cual".

Si te devuelve algun nombre de dispositivo y el wireless sigue sin funcionar, posiblemente  tengas que levantar y activar la interfáz, lo puedes hacer con:

```

ifconfig wlan0 up

iwconfig wlan0 power on

```

Con esto ya deberia de funcionar el wireless.

Si quieres algun software para ver/conectar redes wireless, te recomiendo wicd (http://wicd.sourceforge.net) (tambien disponible en portage: emerge wicd) .

Saludos.

Saludos.

----------

## susicarlos4

Hola gentoo users:

net-setup es un configurador de red de Gentoo. Se invoca tecleando net-setup y se encuentra dentro del conjunto de aplicaciones que viven en livecd-tools.

Para instalarlo en nuestro sistema Gentoo bastará un emerge:

# emerge livecd-tools

Un saludo

----------

